# Best Show?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Of all the motorhome and camping shows around the country during the year, which is considered the best/most comprehensive from the number of equipment suppliers exhibiting?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I think that would be Peterborough which is in April.

Paul.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I would also say Peterborough for accessories followed by Malvern if you want clothing, crafts etc.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I would say Peterborough is the largest show for motorhomes, not sure about bits & bobs though? 

Shepton Mallet in September is usually a good show for accessories and bargains, I think the traders want to sell rather than having to hang on to goods over the winter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Jen on this one having done all the shows I think Shepton in September is best for accessories and bargains.

Jacquie


----------

